# Sodium _ what do you guys think?



## kaju (Mar 17, 2008)

I have never givin sodium a second thought untill I started getting older. It stands to reason why you should pay attention to how much you take in. When I was younger i worked outside and sweated like a horse all day. I live in the south and it is not unusual to get hot up to 85 degrees ferenheit in january. So sweating year rouund was always a factor for me. Now I am 45 years old and I have an inside job and the only sweating I do now is in the gym. I do not do bodybuilding competition but I do try to keep good size and keep my body fat down. So I guess what Im asking is; is the sodium intake an indavidual thing or do all of you keep a check on your sodium. also I would like to know your oppinion on sodium.


----------



## wacobeshears (May 10, 2008)

i never monitor my sodium until i start preparing for a competition, then i will sodium load and deplete the last few days.  You can cut sodium if you want, but your body is just going to compensate by holding on to the sodium you do take in, instead of monitoring what it needs and releasing the extra.


----------

